# How Long for Hair Growth?



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I was talking to a friend with dairy goats, and she said she clips hers with andis clippers with a size 10 blade. Hopefully I'll be able to get a pair of my own soon, but if not, all I have are sheep shears that shave to the skin. If I have to use those, how long before a show would you recommend clipping to give the hair long enough to come back in a bit? I wanted to do a test shave and see how quickly the hair grows on each doe, but I'm afraid the hair won't come back in enough for the cool weather. TIA


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What kind of blade is on your sheep shears? Most clippers and shears, come with a number 10 blade. 
I see that you are in California, like me, so I would strongly advise NOT to clip them now, winter is right around the corner, and it takes a bit for it grow out. My does have about an inch of hair now, maybe slightly longer, they were clipped in May, so it doesn't really grow that fast.
A number 10 blade will clip the hair to 1/16 of an inch, so that is rather short, and might be the blade number on your shears.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol, well I never even considered that! Now I feel stupid. I'm glad I asked before I went and bought a whole new set of clippers.  My blade says PC-10 which I'm going to assume probably means a size 10.

Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking about the weather. Still in the 90's now, but it's due to change any time now... Thank you!

How soon still do you recommend clipping before the show then? 2 of my does are mostly black, which I read should have a bit of hair growth to show a darker black than the skin usually is. The other is a Togg.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, it's probably a #10 

I'd clip them about 3 weeks prior for the black ones and about 2 weeks prior for the togg. Unless it is a fuzzy goat show, you don't have to clip for those


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks! It's the mid state show in May. I'm just excited and want to be prepared.


----------

